# Pinky Mice Question



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

I bought a frozen pinky mouse from the LFS and my piranhas ate it in like 5 seconds it was gone once i put it in the water. Is there anything bad they get from eating them or anything good. Is there anyway i can make it better for them like vitamin supliments and what kind shoudl i get.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It isn't good to feed any fish frozen food.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

well i dont leave it frozen i let it soak in warm water


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't good to feed any fish frozen food.
> ...


 its better to feed frozen rather than live foods or you risk the chance of disease


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

how do pinky mice compare to beef heart


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> It isn't good to feed any fish frozen food.

















..YES IT IS..krill,beefheart,shrimp


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> MAD piranhas said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 I think pcrose meant to feed food that is still frozen. And wouldn't recommend feeding unthawed food either...


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> MAD piranhas said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 Freezing food does not provide any protection from disease. Disease can only be eradicated by the application of heat. Freezing something just slows the growth rate of bacteria, but the problematic bacteria are still there and is deadly.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

FROZEN FOODS

a varied assortment of frozen foods should be the basis of the piranha diet. the process of freezing destroys most, but not all larger parasites and many protozoans. unfortunately, organisms such as the causative agent of fish tuberculosis are not affected, but a frozen well-balanced diet based upon frozen foods helps keep your fish in optimal health and thus increases their resistance to desease. (author DAVID M SCHLESER - AQUATIC BIOLIGIST)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NIKE said:


> FROZEN FOODS
> 
> a varied assortment of frozen foods should be the basis of the piranha diet. the process of freezing destroys most, but not all larger parasites and many protozoans. unfortunately, organisms such as the causative agent of fish tuberculosis are not affected, but a frozen well-balanced diet based upon frozen foods helps keep your fish in optimal health and thus increases their resistance to desease. (author DAVID M SCHLESER - AQUATIC BIOLIGIST)


 thanks for this info..nike


----------

